# [HowTo] Alphacool Eisbaer erweitern / umbauen



## IICARUS (12. September 2020)

*Wir habe letztens eine Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut.*

Bei der alten Version werden noch Schläuche aus Gummi und Knickschutzfedern verwendet, bei der Aurora ist Weichmacher freier Schlauch in Schwarz verwendet worden. Der Unterschied liegt auch darin das 13/8 statt 11/8 Schlauch verwendet wurde und so ist zwar der Innendurchmesser gleich geblieben aber dadurch das der Außendurchmesser größer ausfällt ist die Wandung stärker und der Schlauch kann so nicht abknicken. Daher wurde hier auf Knuckschutzfedern verzichtet weil der Schlauch nicht abknicken kann.


Die Pumpe der Aurora ist sowas von leise das selbst mit voller Drehzahl von etwa 2600-2800 U/min (12v) nichts von zu hören ist. Ich hatte sie auch Testweise nur über dem Lüfteranschluss an meinem Rechner angeschlossen und hatte die Pumpe in der Hand und hätte ich nicht durch das Sichtfenster gesehen das die Pumpe sich dreht hätte ich weder was hören noch was vibrieren spüren können. Selbst später als die AIO verbaut war ist die Pumpe nicht raus zu hören und das die Pumpe läuft lässt sich nur mit der Ausgabe der Drehzahl ersehen.


Wir haben die AIO auch etwas umgebaut:
Am Radiator sind ganz normaler 1/4 Zoll Gewinde als Anschlüsse vorhanden.

Ich habe das kurze Stück Schlauch was vom Radiator abgeht komplett mit dem Anschluss abgeschraubt, den Temperatursensor in den Radiator geschraubt und darauf wieder das Stück Schlauch mit dem Anschluss.

Die Schnellkupplung wurde zuvor vor dem abschrauben getrennt und als ich fertig war wieder zusammen gefügt. Der Radiator selbst lag mit den Anschlüsse nach oben auf dem Tisch damit aus dem Radiator ohne Schlauch kein Wasser ausläuft.

Verbaut wurde dieser Sensor: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4
Aber im Grunde passt jeder Temperatursensor der ein 1/4 Zoll Gewinde hat(auch von Alphacool).

Mit einer kleinen Spritze wurde dann über die Schnellkupplung etwas destiliertes Wasser nachgefüllt, weil ja beim abschrauben des Schlauch etwas Wasser dabei ausläuft. Das Ventil in der Kupplung lässt sich auch mit der Spritze runterdrücken um das Wasser befüllen zu können. Ein mühsames befüllen und entlüften fielt daher weg, weil nur das kurze Schlauch wieder neu befüllt werden musste. Dabei habe ich auch den Radiator etwas hin und her geschwenkt damit Luft wieder in den Schlauch aufsteigt und aufs neue mit einer Spritze etwas befüllt werden konnte.

Das ganze wurde im ausgebautem Zustand umgebaut.
Als Steuerung haben wir den Aquacomputer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter verwendet.

Wir sind aber dann noch ein Schritt weiter gegangen, denn wir kamen auf eine Wassertemperatur von 42°C unter Last und mit der Drehzahl waren wir mit 2x 120 Lüfter (240er AIO) bereits auf 1900 U/min und leise war die AIO dadurch nicht mehr. Denn schnell Drehende Lüfter sind immer Laut!

Daher haben wir noch dazu bestellt:

4x 13/10 Anschraubanschlüsse
1x Schnellkuppung (nochmals die selbe die einmal bereits verbaut ist)
1x 360er Radiator über Aquatuning für 29 Euro (B-Ware).
1x 1m Weichmacher freien Schlauch in Schwarz (16/10)
3x 120mm Alphacool Lüfter
2x Knickschutz (Feder)
(Festplatten lassen sich nicht anders verbauen, da er zur Zeit 4 Stück verbaut hat und zwei davon sich bereits im unterem Laufwerkskäftig befinden.)

Schön ist jetzt aber das es nun auch Nachrüst Sets für die Schläuche gibt. Als wir umbauten gab es an Schläuche für die AIO nur die alte Ausführung die wir nicht haben wollten und haben praktisch unsere neuen Schläuche selbst zusammen gestellt. Zwar gab es bereit den gleichen Schlauch und Anschlüsse zu kaufen, aber der Schlauch war zu der Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Mit den neuen Umbau Sätze wäre es einfach gewesen und auch viel günstiger.

Zudem werden mit dem original Schlauch in 13/8 kein Knickschutz (Federn) benötigt. In unserem Fall wurde 13/10er Schlauch verwendet und daher musste auch ein Knickschutz mit verwendet werden.

Obwohl der Radiator als B-Ware viel günstiger war war der Zustand TOP wie neu. Nachdem wir mit einem Fettlöser den Radiator gereinigt haben und dann zunächst mit normalem Wasser gut durch gespült haben wurde der Radiator noch mit destiliertes Wasser nachgespült. Im Anschluss wurden zwei Schläuche dran geschraubt und am ende der Schläuche die zwei einzelne Teile der Schnellkupplung. Es musste nur mit beachtet werden wo welcher Teil mit der Schnellkupplung dann musste da diese ja am ende noch mit der bereits verbauten Schnellkupplung verbunden werden sollte.

Der Radiator wurde daher so gut wie es ging zunächst mit destiliertes Wasser befüllt und dann wurden die Anschlüsse drauf geschraubt. Im weiterem Verlauf wurde dann nur noch über die zwei Schnellkupplungen und eine Spritze Wasser aufgefüllt. Nachdem der Radiator etwas geschwungen wurde und Luft in die zwei Schläuche aufsteigen konnte, konnte immer noch etwas destiliertes Wasser nachgefüllt werden.

Das ging so ganz gut und am ende war der Radiator mit den Schläuchen vormontiert und auch vor befüllt. Nach dem einbaue des Radiators wurden dann nur noch die zwei Schnellkupplungen miteinander verbunden.

Das Ergebnis: 35-38°C Wassertemperatur mit etwa 1200 U/min unter Last.

Leider lassen sich die 120er Lüfter von Alphacool nicht unter 850 U/min runter regeln, aber da sie dabei noch recht leise sind ist es noch in Ordnung.

Da der Quadro Lüftersteuerung noch ein Temperaturfühler mit beilag wurde dieser im Gehäuse mit verbaut und so kann nun auch die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse mit ausgelesen werden.
Grafikkarte ist aber weiterhin Luftgekühlt.

Im übrigem gibt es auch die Pumpe falls sie mal defekt gehen sollte auch einzeln kaufen.
Verbaut wurde eine: DC-LT 2600

Die DC-LT 3600 würde aber falls mal die Pumpe ausgetauscht werden soll auch passen.
Würde dann etwas stärker sein.

Bemängeln muss ich aber die 120mm Lüfter, denn die lassen sich trotz PWM nicht unter 850 U/min regeln. Wir haben den gleichen Lüfter in 140mm hinten als Gehäuselüfter verbaut und der lässt sich auch unterhalb 850 U/min runter regeln.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die DC-LT 3600  würde aber falls mal die Pumpe ausgetauscht werden soll auch passen.
> Würde dann etwas stärker sein.



Nicht nur stärker auch die Lautstärke würde darunter leiden, da ich noch die alte Eisbear nutze die natürlich die alte DC-LT 2600 inne hat und somit die unüberarbeitete kann ich aus Erfahrung berichten, denn die erste Version ist auf 12 Volt einfach unerträglich im Verbauten zustand (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2020)

Ja das ist der Nachteil einer AIO, da diese auf dem Prozessor drauf sitzt und nicht entkoppelt werden kann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. September 2020)

Stimmt Resonanzen sind etwas Schreckliches und ich habe in der Testphase mehrere Umdrehungszahlen zwischen den erlaubten 7 bis 12 Volt von Alphacool gefunden die in meinem System zum deutlich hörbaren Aufschwingen führen. Leider auch um den Bereich der minimal erlaubten 7 Volt so das ich sie mit genau 6,8 Volt betreiben muss, um sie nicht aus meinem System heraushören zu können unter Last (ab 8,2 Volt ist sie leider bei mir immer der lauteste Part ). Damit liegt sie leicht unter dem leisen Luftrauschen meiner Lüfter bei erlaubten max 650 U/min, ist aber in einem leisen Raum (also besonders Nachts) leider immer noch für mich hörbar (das bei einem Sitzabstand von ca. 1m ).

Meine Überlegung geht bereits Richtung umrüsten zur neuen Aurora Version der Pumpeneinheit, denn ich will halt eine ziemlich cleane Optik ohne auffällig sichtbaren AGB ... möchte aber auch nicht darauf verzichten müssen wie bei der Eisbear LT. 

Da du und Igor ja berichten das die überarbeitete DC-LT 2600 bei 12 Volt unhörbar ist, was mir da sehr entgegen kommt um obiges Problem zu lösen (Igor leider nur im unverbauten Zustand in seinem Test), nutze ich gleich mal deinen erstellten FAQ, um für mich eine Frage zu klären die mich und vielleicht auch andere User interessiert, aber bisher leider noch keiner genau darauf eingegangen ist.

Laut Alphacool hat die Pumpeneinheit adressierbare aRGB mit denen Zitat: "mehrere Effekte dargestellt" werden können.
Das "Blinken" und "Atmen" einfarbig dargestellt werden können dürfte soweit klar sein und auch ein Farbverlauf ist bestimmt kein Problem. Das was mich aber besonders interessiert ist, ob die verbauten aRGB auch einzeln unterschiedliche Farben darstellen können, um z.B einen Rainbow Effekt so wie beim LED Ring des AMD Wraith Prism Lüfter oder den verbauten Lüftern der AiO zu erzeugen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2020)

Also ich kann zumindest  mit der  Aurora  AIO bestätigen das die Pumpe mit voller Drehzahl lautlos ist, denn als wir sie geliefert bekommen haben habe ich sie an meinem Rechner zum Testen angeschlossen und ich musste ins Sichtfenster schauen um überhaupt erkennen zu können das die Pumpe läuft. Eine Vibration konnte ich auch in der Hand nicht feststellen weshalb ich zunächst etwas verwundert war und deshalb auch ins Sichtfenster schaute. Natürlich war die Pumpe zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht verbaut und so kann gab es auch keine Vibration die irgendwo übertragen wird. Aber ich hätte ja was spüren müssen und soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann war es nicht so.

Der AIO liegt nur ein D-RGB Stecker als Adapter bei.

Das Grundprinzip ist von einem Lüfter zum anderem, also in Reihe. Hier kommt auch das RGB der Pumpe mit dazu und am ende geht nur ein Kabel mit Stecker/Adapter aufs Mainboard drauf. Der Pumpe liegt auch ein Controller bei, aber das haben wir nicht ausgetestet da wir den Anschluss des Mainboards dazu genutzt haben. Aus diesem Grund lässt sich nur alles zugleich ansteuern. Um unterschiedliche Effekte zu erhalten muss man sich selbst noch einige Adapter dazu kaufen und dann müssten diese aber auch direkt ans Controller angeschossen sein, damit man sie extra ansteuern kann.

Das Mainboard meines Sohnes und auch meines bietet dazu zwei Anschlüsse.
Wir haben beide ein Quadro verbaut und so kommt noch ein zusätzlicher Anschluss dabei.

Es gibt aber noch andere Steuerungen von Aquacomputer die noch mehr Anschlüsse besitzen.
Dabei denke ich jetzt an den OCTO und dem Farbwerk.

Welche Effekte am ende möglich sind hängt immer vom Controller ab.
Theoretisch könnte man jede LED ansteuern, aber dazu müsste ein eigener Scrip geschrieben werden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. September 2020)

Oh, den Punkt des mitgelieferten Controllers finde ich interessant, denn dieser wurde ja bei der Solo weggelassen. Welcher ist das genau (Alphacool hat ja mehrere Versionen), denn der könnte diesen Rainbow Effekt ja liefern sofern dieser einprogrammiert wurde. Den würde ich mir dann mitbestellen.

 Wäre es von mir zuviel verlangt, das in einer Mußestunde zu testen was mit diesem Controller an Effekten möglich ist und dieser auch den eingestellten Effekt nach einem Herunterfahren und einem Start des Systems automatisch wieder läd?

PS: Mein Board hat auch mehrere Anschlüsse auch für die 5/12 Volt Versionen, aber den speziellen Rainbow Effekt kann es nicht darstellen und mir extra dafür einen Script auf einer OCTO oder dem Farbwerk zu erstellen fehlt es an den Kenntnissen. Mal jetzt von den zusätzlichen Kosten ganz abgesehen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Oh, den Punkt des mitgelieferten Controllers finde ich interessant, denn dieser wurde ja bei der Solo weggelassen. Welcher ist das genau (Alphacool hat ja mehrere Versionen), denn der könnte diesen Rainbow Effekt ja liefern sofern dieser einprogrammiert wurde. Den würde ich mir dann mitbestellen.


Kann dir leider nicht sagen was für einer das war, es war so ein kleiner Controller in eine Art kleine Fernbedienung.
Aber konkretes kann ich dazu jetzt nichts aussagen da mein Sohn das Teil weg getan hat. Ich kann ihn ja mal fragen ob er ihn findet, finden ist auch ein guter Stichwort, da mir bekannt ist das es bei ihm etwas schwierig ist. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wäre es von mir zuviel verlangt, das in einer Mußestunde zu testen was mit diesem Controller an Effekten möglich ist und dieser auch den eingestellten Effekt nach einem Herunterfahren und einem Start des Systems automatisch wieder läd?


Muss ich mal schauen was ich machen kann, vorausgesetzt mein Sohn findet das Teil wieder. 
Aber versprechen kann ich da nichts.

Vom Quadro ist mir zumindest bekannt das der nach dem herunter fahren wieder die Einstellungen direkt sogar noch im Bios bereits anzeigt und der Rechner dazu Windows noch nicht gestartet haben muss. Denn bei mir läuft ein Strip über dem Quardo. Die anderen übers Mainboard laufen mit dem  Rainbow Effekt bis Windows gestartet wird und dann erst werden meine Einstellungen angezeigt. Mit meinem Asus müsste ich daher keine Software nutzen wenn mir der  Rainbow Effekt  ausreichen würde.

Wobei wenn ich jetzt richtig überlege kann ich bei mir auch immer nur eines für alle auswählen, zumindest dann wenn ich den  Rainbow Effekt nutze. Unterschiedlich zu den jeweilen Quellen (2x Anschlüsse, Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher)kann ich nur auswählen wenn ich feste Farben verwende. Ja gut und der Quadro arbeitet halt für sich separat, da würde es dann damit gehen.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Mein Board hat auch mehrere Anschlüsse auch für die 5/12 Volt Versionen, aber den speziellen Rainbow Effekt kann es nicht darstellen und mir extra dafür einen Script auf einer OCTO oder dem Farbwerk zu erstellen fehlt es an den Kenntnissen. Mal jetzt von den zusätzlichen Kosten ganz abgesehen.


Am OCTO oder dem Farbwerk musst nichts programmieren, ich meinte nur das es Leute gibt die sich in dieser Materie so gut auskennen und eigene Scrips dazu schreiben. Ich wäre dazu auch nicht in der Lage, daher kann ich auch nur alles nutzen was ich so vom Controller nutzen kann.

Den OCTO oder das Farbwerk kenne ich jetzt aber selbst nicht, da kann ich im Grunde nichts dazu aussagen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. September 2020)

Gut, das die Quadro ein "Gedächnis" hat war mir bekannt ... nutze ja selbst eine Aquaero und die merkt sich ja auch alles.  

Kann das diese Steuerung sein -> https://www.alphacool.com/shop/modd...a-eiscontrol-addressable-rgb-controller-black ? 

Bei diesen günstigen Geräten wird halt gerne gespart und ich habe dunkel in Erinnerung irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das diese Steuerung sich das nicht merkt, daher mein Ansinnen es für mich zu testen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Kann das diese Steuerung sein -> https://www.alphacool.com/shop/modd...a-eiscontrol-addressable-rgb-controller-black ?


Ja das ist sie, mein Sohn muss die Steuerung suchen, er hat vergessen wo er sie hin hat. 
Wir haben sie auch nicht verbaut gehabt.


----------



## Blende8 (14. September 2020)

hi IICARUS, ich hab ja auch die Aurora und überlege gerade mir eine RTX 3090 zu holen. Denkst du die Pumpe der Aurora schafft das wenn noch mindestens ein 360er Radiator dazu kommt? Dann würde ich mir vermutlich die EVGA Hydrocopper holen. Alternativplan wäre die Kingpin (wenn sie nicht abartig teurer wird) da ich mit der keine zusätzlichen Investitionen machen müsste...
Gruss aus Bologna
Blende8


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2020)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich das ganze nicht ausgetestet habe. Dazu müsste ich schon solch ein Umbau haben und dazu noch ein Durchflusssensor mit angeschlossen haben. An der Temperatur könnte es sich aber auch mit auswirken. In so einem Fall würde ich um sicher zu gehen noch eine DDC310 mit ins Kreislauf binden. Ein AGB würde hier das befüllen dann auch erleichtern.

Habe auch schon oft gesehen wo jemand sich solch ein Umbau mit der Eisbaer macht und am ende doch noch bei einer custom Wakü landet.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. September 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Denkst du die Pumpe der Aurora schafft das wenn noch mindestens ein 360er Radiator dazu kommt?



Also ich habe  zwei 280er und noch einen Grakakühler in Kreislauf. JA ... sie schafft es!


----------

